
Wireless Charging Tech Lets Drones Stay Aloft Indefinitely - jedwhite
https://futurism.com/drone-charging-mid-flight/
======
panchangam
the charge Range would determine usability.

------
cordonbleu
would people be able to poach power and charge thier iphones? maybe the power
pulse should have somekind of authentication?

